# Should I ask for the Job?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I have applied for a job as a trainee salesman at a car dealership. Had an interview last Thursday which seemed to go well and I have a second interview tomorrow.

Now, I have been reading the internet far and wide to find out other peoples experiences of similar interviews and a lot of people say you should ask the interviewer if you have got the job at the end of the interview.

I didn't do this on the first but I'm thinking of doing it this time round. Something along the lines of "based on what you have seen from me over ther interviews, do you think I could do the job?"

One half of me says do it! One of the questions in the first interview was "Could you be forward enough to ask a customer for their business?" so I'm thinking if I ask if I have got the job it will show that I would be able to ask for business.

The other half of me says no, whats the point. I know the answer will be something along the lines of "well, we have more candidates to see and will need time to think it over". Also, would it come across a bit rude?

So what do you good knowledgeable folk of DW think? I know there are a few of you in the industry already so maybe you could give your advice, and also give me tips on the interview and what they might ask.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never seen a sales person gain employment who didn't ask for the job... 

:thumb:


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

From my experience, when your panel asks, 'Do you have any questions for us?' I have always replied with.....'I think we have covered everything, but could I ask when you plan on letting candidates know the outcome'.

Just be polite and ask the question of when you expect to hear yes or no. I've been successful on a few interviews when ive said this line, so obviously comes across ok. Nothing worse than someone being ****y or over confident.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

There is asking and there is asking of course,,,,,,

as a 27 year veteran in Sales you have to close them down, generally wait until they say, do you have any questions for us, then go in on a staged measured close

1. From our discussions today and previously, do you think I demonstrate the skills you are looking for in this position?
2. From talking to you I think I would be very happy working here, do you see any particular aspects that would prevent this view being realised?
3. The Big guns, here,,,,

I hope that you can see and appreciate my enthusiasm to join your company and would love to work for the group, can I come work with you?

These are all leading points to gain feedback and ease in the last loaded question as you will gain a feel for how likely they are to say yes, but please put them into your own words you feel comfortable using, but please DO close them down! they expect it and admire you for doing it as 80% of applicants simply cannot get the nerve up.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

When they ask if you have any questions, start with, yeah if I go out and speak to your staff why they like working here what will they tell me?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Much depends on the interviewer,you will have to assess him or her before making that decision whether to ask for the job or not. In days of old I most probably would have said yes, go ahead and ask but nowadays in many dealerships salesmen are little more than order takers.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> When they ask if you have any questions, start with, yeah if I go out and speak to your staff why they like working here what will they tell me?


Do you think you will get an honest answer to that question?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

S63 said:


> Do you think you will get an honest answer to that question?


No but it shows initiative that you're willing to ask.


----------



## Mulski (Aug 19, 2009)

Derek Mc said:


> There is asking and there is asking of course,,,,,,
> 
> as a 27 year veteran in Sales you have to close them down, generally wait until they say, do you have any questions for us, then go in on a staged measured close
> 
> ...


As a hiring manger for a number of years this is good advice. My variation of No. 1 would be "based on our conversations, are there any skills or competencies you consider I may be weak in for this role?". This makes the interviewer think and comment about your match to the role (insight to his thinking) but importantly gives you the opportunity to address any aspects he raises that otherwise might have been missed.

Good luck


----------

